# Bob Sykes - 4/3



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Tonight was insane! Landed four big bulls, all of which were over 37'', with 39.75'' being the biggest. Lost four more as well. Oddly enough, we got them all on live shrimp. No idea why, but for some reason we decided to switch up baits. For the last month or so we've used almost solely white trout heads, but live shrimp killed 'em last night! I have to admit that the most impressive thing of the night was watching Nathan fight his 39.5'' bull for just over nine minutes on a 6' medium light Shimano Scimitar rod paired with a 2500 size Spinfisher. He got down to the spool a couple of times, but he still managed to play it well enough to get him to turn! Not sure how he kept it out of the pilings, because it made three blistering runs towards them, but he did it. Really cool getting to watch that fight. Can't wait head out again. Probably going to go tonight, but not quite sure yet.

Here was the tally for reds for the night: 

*Matt*: 2 [37'' & 39.75'']
*Sawyer (Me)*: 1 [38'']
*Nathan*: 1 [39.5'']
*Andrew*: 0 [Fought one for a few minutes on a 3000 size Okuma Avenger that has seen better days, only to have the hook pop out during a crazy head-shake]
*Caleb:* 0
*AJ:* 0

By the way, thanks to AJ for manning the dropnet!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Was an amazing night, still not sure how I managed to land that fish, definitely was a statement to the penn spinfisher though.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Very nice work & thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Red All Over*

Guys, Those are some great looking fish. The smiles tell the best story.


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

*Cant Believe it!*

I couldn't believe I had that run last night! Slightly upset that I lost the red when he shook is head, but a great feeling to fight one on a light set-up!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Just got back from sykes, another Bull Red and a shark


----------



## afcopper15 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Bob Sykes*

Which bridge is the Bob Sykes bridge? Is it the toll bridge that goes to Garcon Point?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

afcopper15 said:


> Which bridge is the Bob Sykes bridge? Is it the toll bridge that goes to Garcon Point?


It is the toll bridge between gulf Breeze and Pensacola Beach. There is a free fishing bridge that runs along the side of it on both sides.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the great comments everybody. We had a great time that night!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Just got back from sykes, another Bull Red and a shark


 Hey guys it was nice meeting all of you. good job on da bulls! great looking fish! what kind of shark did you guys catch? I threw out a couple lines looking for a shark but Im pretty sure dolphins stole my bait as soon as it hit the water. Amazing how easily they pluck a fish off of a hook! I think it even said thanks after I fed him, made some funny noises anyway.... Keep up the good work and reports. UGLY


----------



## Fisher Belac (Mar 6, 2013)

Fishing is good just about every night we go out for one person at least. I would love to hook into a red one of the nights we go though!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I'll bet you would dog. Hahaa.


----------

